# Dwarf Gourami



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

I just came back from the LFS and while i was there saw a beautiful tank filled with many nice fish. The ones that stood out the most however where the dwarf gouramis. It was very hard to resist the impulse fish buying urge but i managed to suppress it. I did however buy two small java ferns and planted them in my tank. I also bought a pH tester and tested my pH for the first time to make sure that it would be ok if i were to introduce a gourami.
Currently i only have 2 zebra danios in my 10 gallon tank which is now completed cycling after about 6 weeks according to my ammonia and nitrite test kit. My pH is around 7.5-7.6 and the temperature is 76 and i would like to know what the ideal pH and temperature are need for a single dwarf gourami in my tank with about 6 other harlies. Would i need any other plants for it. 
Any tips for raising dwarf gouramis would be very helpful.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Your pH is perfect.  Not too high or too low. Even if it was more towards the extremes, most fish can adjust, so pH doesn't really matter unless you are trying to breed some of the more sensitive fish. DG's aren't picky though and neither are Harlies.

Glad you got the Javas.....you'll want to attach them to some wood, rocks, or a decoration, or just bury the roots (if it has any). The hard part on the bottom of the plant needs to stay above the gravel. It will rot if you plant it (forgot to mention that in your other thread). I use fishing line or thread to tie them to wood or rocks, but a decoration would be fine too.

You can get other plants if you want, but its not necessary if you dont want them. Its up to you. 

Temperature wise for the fish....I'd say anywhere from 75-80F would work.


----------



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

If my pH were to get too high what would be the easiest (and preferably cheapest) way to lower back down. And same for increasing the pH.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

As your tank matures the Ph may drop some (not a whole lot). As long as this is a gradual thing you will want to leave it alone as fish can get used to slow Ph changes but Ph swings can be dangerous (and deadly). When you start trying to get it higher or lower you run the risk of swings due to buffering issues. 

If you choose to do it anyway then lowering it can be done fairly naturally and gradually with peat moss or adding driftwood to the tank (the drift wood probably won't change it as much as adding peat moss, which goes in your filter). There are products to raise Ph, such as Ph UP, but I know very little about them other than that they exist. If you run a search for Ph questions you can probably get a ton of answers and opinions on the matter


----------



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh i also forgot to mention that i got one (what i believe to be) anubias also.
Is this a good plant for my aquarium?
I was told it was very easy to care for but i can never tell when to trust the fish store employees.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

yeah anubias is good for you. dont change the pH its just not worht the danger.


----------



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

Is there anything important i need to know for keeping a single dwarf gourami? Any tips would be helpful.
Thanks


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Mine really likes bloodworms. I have been told they are prone to bloat so you want to make sure not to overfeed, and if he bloats up and floats weird thats what I would want to rule out first. Don't keep a male with a male unless you have a big enough tank to deal with the battle. Mine is really quite peaceful with some very mild chasing at dinner time, and only when I feed sinking food such as shrimp pellets. He likes those too  Otherwise just enjoy him! Sometimes they are shy so if you interact with him a lot he will be more responsive to you. Mine is not very shy though.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

My DG is peaceful, and is pretty bold (if that makes any sense!), he doesnt hide unless i run up to the tank. He eats anything with ferocity they i put in that tank. Live, frozen, freeze dried, or flake, he doesnt care. But your right, i am constantly in his presence, and he was at first, extremely shy!!
He looks pretty good to, i like to show him off


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Ohhh nice 
Here is mine:


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I had three males in the same tank without problems but I think mine were exceptions to the rule. I was advised not to put males together because of aggression but I decided to try anyway and it worked out fine for me. They are in a 29 gallon with skirted tetras and a few other fish so maybe thats why there is no aggression...other fish to distract them.

I had two neon blues and one flame. I say "had" because I recently lost one of my blues from a mysterious illness ( still haven't figured out what it was ). He just started getting skinny and his colors turned dark rusty looking then he died.

I don't know if this is typical behaviour for them or if mine are just weird but if you stand over the tank and look down at them, they will spit at you!


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> they will spit at you!


Wierd!!!!

obsidian, your pic is awesome! beats mine in a longshot!! Beautiful pic and fish!


----------



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow beatiful pictures of your gouramis. thanks for advice too i'll definetly be getting one in the near future.
What are those plants in the background of you tank obsidian.
And how did you 2 get such nice pictures of your fish. When i try to take pictures it they always turn out blurry.
Thanks


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The plants are very fancy Red Fake Things. That's my official name for them  That is the only pic that came out. The trick is to take a bunch, one will probably be okay  It helps having a digital camera because of the instant feedback piece. Now you want good pictures, go look at Bears!


----------

